# Copper Ore, the brother of Gold Ore



## geubrina (Oct 6, 2008)

Here, the copper ore is indication of the present of gold....

Enjoy the picture.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice


----------



## JustinNH (Oct 7, 2008)

Damn cold weather and it cutting into my geology 
Nice find!


----------

